# Cancer on the road



## Robie (Mar 9, 2019)

About 2 or 3 months ago I found a small lump on one of my testicles. Im going into the VA Monday and get it checked out. Im no hypocondriac and detest pharmaceuticals. I have little faith (read no) in the benevolence of the medical and pharmaceutical industry, particularly relative to the VA. 
I have decided that whatever the diagnosis I will not die in a hospital and I will not submit to any treatment save only loosing my testicles. 
I dont fear death, only the manner in which I die. On the contrary, being a spiritualist I am excited to see what comes next and have great hopes for what comes after; whatever that may be. 
I have two reasons for this post. First, this is the first revelation that I have made about this, I have decided to wait for confirmation before saying anything to my family and friends. 
My second reason is a bit more selfish and I apologize up front. Im not looking for sympathy, but if I do indeed have cancer, I now must acelerate some of my goals. Im thinking of starting a go fund me so that I may really travel to the places I want to go. I have 13 states and 3 continents Id like to step foot on. At the least finish up the US. I have been relatively independent and been able to rely on my navy pension to support my life but it is not enough to fast track my goals. And do not mistake this as a plea to this community for money, I know Im financially better off than many here.
I am posting this as a test run for making an announcement to my family and friends and as a way of asking opinions and advice of others. I also would be interested in hearing ideas of staying as healthy for as long as possible, homeopathic healing, and from others who are suffering or have survived cancer.


----------



## BardoBard (Mar 9, 2019)

Good luck man, I'm glad that you have some measure of peace to start out with


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 9, 2019)

wow man, that's heavy. As I get older I start to notice little ways that my body is slowing down, not as quick to recover.
I agree with you; I don't want to die in a hospital or nursing home. I've seen that. No way.
I remind myself that contrary to what society tells us, that decay is natural. death is natural. just look at trees. Even when I tree falls, there's life again.
I never want to go through heavy chemo or dialysis or anything like that. I want to go out naturally; give me a bunch of psychedelics and prop me up against a red wood til nature takes me.


----------



## roughdraft (Mar 9, 2019)

I'd assume it's benign until further notice


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Mar 9, 2019)

I had this happen over a decade ago. It turned out to be hydrocele. 
I wouldn't jump to the conclusion that it's cancer so soon. Hope everything turns out Ok.


----------



## LEAN (Sep 2, 2019)

Hope everything comes back clean!

You said VA so I am gonna assume they cover your costs to have it treated but if it turns out to be expensive you can always travel down south to Mexico or Costa Rica. They have very good healthcare at much lower costs then the US.


----------



## smokeyquartz (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi
Hope you're doing ok.
I feel strongly and have the same philosophy as you regarding life and death. Your words "I have decided that whatever the diagnosis I will not die in a hospital and I will not submit to any treatment ...I don't fear death, only the manner in which I die" resonate with me. 

The people in white coats can't be trusted most of the time. They will try to upsell you on a diagnosis. 

In the 1990s they tried to sell my mom on a "dark spot" on a mammogram that needed "immediate attention." 30 years later and no treatment, she's still alive and well. It was a scam. 

Now I am told I have a uterine cyst. I'm getting an ultrasound because I can't get an IUD if I have a cyst. If I could not need birth control, I would never go to the gyn. (Can't wait for menopause). Now I look online and it says most uterine cysts/fibroids go away on their own. I wonder what they're going to try to sell me on.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Sep 12, 2019)

I know that they very in quality quite a bit, but my buddy, now deceased, had only the highest praise for the quality of care he received from his local VA, which was Palo Alto. They did everything way beyond what he expected of them. Things change, and you may be surprised.


----------

